# Single-chip DIMM offers low-power replacement for sticks of RAM



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Single-chip DIMM offers low-power replacement for sticks of RAM.



> *Invensas, a subsidiary of chip microelectronics company Tessera, has discovered a way of stacking multiple DRAM chips on top of each other. This process, called multi-die face-down packaging, or xFD for short, massively increases memory density, reduces power consumption, and should pave the way for faster and more efficient memory chips.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

They do need to make sure they address the inherent problems of the BGA packaging though. Otherwise we'll be having oven memory chips as well as graphics cards.


----------

